# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Titan 1 Launch on Kickstarter

## Roberta3D

Hello 3Ders,

We are excited to announce the launch of Titan 1 on Kickstarter, which will take place on May 20th.  By backing Kudo3D, during the early stages of production, you can take advantage of our reduced prices, which are only available to our backers. Our super early bird specials start at $1,899 for a Titan 1. Similar grade 3D printers currently cost more than $3,000. 

Our printer, Titan 1, boasts the fastest printing time, the highest resolution, and the largest print size of all other personal SLA 3D printers on the market today. Our affordable Desktop DLP-SLA 3D Printer has a 2.7 inches per hour print time, 9.5 inches tall print size, and min 37 micron XY resolution.

If you would like to subscribe to our updates and take advantage of our promotional offer, please visit our website:

http://www.kudo3d.com/

Have a great day and happy printing!

Kudo3D

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi everyone,

In order to accommodate media coverage of the Titan 1, we have had to push back the Kickstarter launch date. It will now be released on May 27th at 8:30am PST. There has been a great deal of interest in the Titan 1 and unfortunately, we will have only 10 units available at the $1899 price point, which is $300 off of the regular pledge levels.  If you are interested in owning a Titan 1, please take advantage of this price as early as possible.

Sincerely,
Kudo3D

----------

